# Tricycle 1890 to 1910



## Big H (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a nice early tricycle with very old wooden seat. Believed to be 1890 to 1910 model. Anyone know it's value?


----------



## pelletman (Mar 15, 2013)

$3 million


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 15, 2013)

pelletman said:


> $3 million




_Approximately_


----------



## Sulley (Mar 15, 2013)

Pictures and maybe some info would be nice. Sulley


----------



## bricycle (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome to the CABE!~ You'll have to please excuse some of these folks... It's firday, and they haven't been fed yet today. Pictures are everything. If you know any history/story behind it will be helpful also. bri.


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 15, 2013)

Ditto on the picture requests. There's a lot of reproduction trikes out there with wood seats that some people swear are real antiques.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Mar 23, 2013)

Does it look like my two very rare wood seat beer keg haulin tricycles.   These are cool but a little hard to ride.   Sulley


----------

